# Pregnyl - too late?



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi

I had a very faint surge last Sunday but my clinic didn't answer the phone. When I rang 1st thing on Monday, Ithey told me to take the pregnyl then and I got basted at 2pm that afternoon. Ordinarily I know they usually baste you 24 hours after the shot, but this was less than 12 hours later. Does it matter? I know sperm can last 4 days - am I worrying about nothing?

Honeywitch


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Honey!!

I take a HCG shot as well and the clinic asked me to take mine at 10.30 Monday morning, the egg will be released 10.30 Tuesday night ans I was basted Tuesday morning.

They said when the egg is released the sperm will be waiting for them but were advised to have BMS Tuesday night for good measure. The sperm live for 5 days and the egg just for 24 hours so I would say you would be just right xxx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
After 4 IUI's I've read alot about this, and always have the same worries about timing on IUI. 
Current research indicates that washed sperm can live 24-72 hours; however, it does lose potency after 12-24 hours. Another issue with IUI is that the sperm can keep on swimming beyond the fallopian tube, so the ideal window is really within 6-12 hours of the egg being released; with a larger margin before ovulation than after since the egg's viability is shorter. Sperm can live up to 5 days in fertile mucus, 2-3 days being common, so combining IUI with intercourse may provide better coverage.
Hope this helps!
Warbabe


----------

